# Three must have books



## precisionworks (Jan 7, 2010)

Most already have the first one, *Machinery's Handbook*. It is found in almost every metal shop in the USA, and probably in other parts of the world as well. Newer versions are more up to date, older versions are cheaper, large print & CD versions are available. Expensive to get the very latest edition, but about half price for one that's only 5 years old:

http://product.half.ebay.com/Machinerys-Handbook_W0QQtgZinfoQQprZ30469031

If you like to read about metals,* Metals Handbook Desk Edition* will not disappoint. My copy is the 1985 edition (it was cheap), and these sell for about $50:

http://product.half.ebay.com/Metals-Handbook-Desk-Edition_W0QQtgZinfoQQprZ48972177

Third, but certainly not last, is *Metal Cutting Theory & Practice*. Things change so quickly in this area that you'll probably want the latest (2005) edition, which runs around $85 used ... but worth every penny 

http://search.half.ebay.com/metal-cutting-theory-and-practice_W0QQmZbooks

Other good sources for used books are http://www.abebooks.com/?cm_mmc=ggl...ooksabebooks&gclid=CMLpioPBkp8CFQ0hDQodNjWAsA & http://www.alibris.com/?siteID=C94G0GIdg8Q-c5efdy5gxsRYeE39NLpacw.


----------



## darkzero (Jan 7, 2010)

Cool, thanks Barry!

Where can we get a copy of *Barry's Precision Works Encyclopedia*? :devil:


----------



## JaguarDave-in-Oz (Jan 7, 2010)

precisionworks said:


> Most already have the first one, *Machinery's Handbook*. It is found in almost every metal shop in the USA, and probably in other parts of the world as well. Newer versions are more up to date, older versions are cheaper,


Yep, found in Australia too. Mine is from 1954 and has served me well for half a lifetime. Wonderful book, very useful reference and too faithful a friend to be traded for a newer one (though I'd probably like to have a glance to see how different they became).


----------



## precisionworks (Jan 7, 2010)

> *Barry's Precision Works Encyclopedia*? :devil:


I only need a publicist :twothumbs


----------



## KC2IXE (Jan 8, 2010)

It's not an IF you need a copy of Machinery's Handbook - it's a question of how MANY copies you need

(I'm currently at 3 - some not up to date, but.. There is the shop copy (sits in the nice drawer designed for it in the tool chest), there is the copy in my home office (where I do a lot of my design work), and there is a copy in my office at work (I'm a computer programmer, NOT a machinist) in case I'm playing at lunch, or a coworker asks me a question (they all know - "You have a shop question, go ask Charlie")


----------



## wykeite (Jan 8, 2010)

Yep it's expensive, I've got 24th edition. Obviously American Standards, rather than B.S. but so much info.


----------



## Jumpmaster (Dec 15, 2014)

I apologize for bumping such an old thread, but thought it better than creating a new one...

Would anyone have any recommendations for books on mini lathes? Are there any good books that can help a newbie like me to get started? I figured I might put a few on my wish list for Santa if any has any good recommendations...

Thanks for y'alls time as always...I am going to go look up the ones recommended earlier in this thread now...


----------



## gadget_lover (Dec 16, 2014)

Jumpmaster said:


> Would anyone have any recommendations for books on mini lathes?



It has been my experience that a mini lathe works exactly the same as a larger one. If that is correct, all the old standards should apply. The biggest differences are:

1) Less room to add acesories like a travadial.

2) The 16 TPI lead screw is finner than you find on a large lathe. This impacts some articles about threading, but not by much.

3) Many books assume that there is a power cross feed and a QCGB. The minilathe does not have one. Neither do most of the Southbend models. You can still do the same work just by mounting different gear combinations or spinning hand wheels.

4) Many books often say to use a certain depth of cut (DOC). This will often give you the optimal cut tool life + stock removal rate, but you can take smaller cuts most of the time and do just as well. 

I went so far as to rent time at a place with large lathes to validate these assertions. I found them to be true.

The biggest difference between a mini-lathe and a machine shop lathe is the time it takes to do the work. A large lathe can remove stock 10 times quicker than a small lathe.

Dan


----------



## Jumpmaster (Dec 16, 2014)

Thanks again for your valuable observations, Dan! Great info...It's great that you validated those with time on a big lathe.

Is there a good book you could recommend on some small projects I could work on to learn at the same time? I guess it would be good to just get some material and start experimenting.

Thanks again for your thoughts...


----------



## precisionworks (Dec 16, 2014)

Two classic books:


How to run a lathe by South Bend: http://www.amazon.com/dp/1603864679/?tag=cpf0b6-20
How to run a lathe by Joseph O'Brien: http://www.amazon.com/dp/1614274746/?tag=cpf0b6-20
Both are more than half a century old but manual lathes haven't changed much in the last 100 years. 



> Is there a good book you could recommend on some small projects ...



Machine Shop Projects by SBL is one of the best I've seen. Students in my machining classes have made a number of the projects, some simple & others advanced. A good book filled with decent drawings & instructions on the sequence of operation: http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/1559182482/?tag=cpf0b6-20


----------



## Jumpmaster (Dec 16, 2014)

I will go check those out...thank you for your suggestions!


----------



## darkzero (Dec 16, 2014)

If you don't mind scans, here's an archive of South Bend's literature.

http://www.wewilliams.net/SBLibrary.htm


----------



## StrikerDown (Dec 17, 2014)

darkzero said:


> Cool, thanks Barry!
> 
> Where can we get a copy of *Barry's Precision Works Encyclopedia*? :devil:



Your copy is right here... Everyday!


----------

